# force game 1-31-09



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

if anyone is going...be sure to get there for the starting lineups, my 3 1/2 year old is the "little saver" during the lineups.... cheer loudly.

I may post up the video I make if I can figure it out


----------

